# Índice



## AnDré (21 Mar 2010 às 20:52)

*Índice*

*MeteoPT.com  Forum de Meteorologia  Fotografia e Video  Portugal *​


*2004*

 Tempestade severa - 4 Setembro 2004




*2005*

 1º geada 2005/2006 em Bragança
 Carnaval 2005 (Serra Gardunha)
 Cirrus cúmulus?
 Dust Devil - Casal da Lapa - 15 de Julho de 2005
 Efeitos da seca nos Carvalhos
 Fotos Trancoso, Sincelo
 Neve na Guarda - 7 Fevereiro 2005
 Neve Serra da Nogueira (Dezembro 2005)
 Nuvem do Natal (Madeira)
 Nuvem Funil em Messines Set/2005
 Nuvens no Pico Ruivo
 Raios solares na Serra da Cabreira




*2006*

 A frente à vista!!
 Adeus evento tempestuoso! - 26/10/06
 algumas imagens tiradas estas ferias
 Apenas nuvens
 Arte nas nuvens
 Barragem do Castelo de Bode a fazer descargas esta tarde!
 bateria de cumulonimbus
 Cheias?
 Cheias - Alto Alentejo (5 Nov 2006)
 Cheias em Olhão e Faro
 Cheias no Ceira depois 25/11/2006
 Cúmulus em desenvolvimento
 Debaixo da Frente - 21 Setembro 2006
 Em Busca Da Neve
 Episódio Neve 28/29Janeiro 2006
 Évora - 29 Janeiro 2006
 Fim de semana no Marão 09/12/2006 
 Fotos Gordon
 Fotos Neve - Janeiro 2006
 Geadas na fronteira do Alentejo com o Ribatejo
 Gust Front na Costa de Caparica - 18 Julho 06
 Imagens de Portugal Arder 2006
 imagens para ver e
 Incêndios 2006
 Incêndios em POrtugal (Agosto de 2006)
 Mammatus - Tomar - Setembro 2006
 Mar - Norte da Madeira
 Mau tempo na Madeira
 meteo reportagem
 "mini" Nevão Serra Estrela 25 Novembro 2006
 Neve 29/01/2006 Serra de Aire
 Neve Castro Laboreiro e Lamas de Mouro - Melgaço (26-02-2006)
 Neve Batateiro/Melgaço Fevereiro 2006
 Neve em Pitões
 Neve Janeiro 2006
 Neve Lamas de Mouro 28 Janeiro 2006
 Neve Marão - Fevereiro 2006
 Neve na Peneda, Castro Laboreiro Fevereiro 2006
 Neve na Península Ibérica
 Neve na Serra Amarela / Lindoso
 Neve no Algarve
 Neve no Oeste - Janeiro 2006
 Neve próximo do Grande Porto
 Neve Serra Boa Viagem/Figueira da Foz - 29 Janeiro 2006
 Neve Serra da Estrela
 Neve Serra da Estrela - 05/12/2006 
 Neve Serra da Nogueira (Fevereiro 2006)
 Neve Serra do Marão 09-12-06
 Neve Serra do Reboredo - Fevereiro 2006
 Neve zona de Melgaço - 08/12/2006
 Nogueira - 8 de Dezembro de 2006
 Novo dia
 Nuvem Arcus em Carcavelos - 18 Julho 2006
 nuvem estranha
 Pileus sobre Cumulonimbus
 quase mammatus!
 Recordação Neve 29 Janeiro 2006
 Recordar é viver
 Silêncio
 Sincelo Bragança - Dezembro
 Torre de Moncorvo: Novembro e Dezembro06
 Trovoada de 13 de Junho 2006
 Trovoada de 14 de Junho 2006
 Trovoada de 19 de Julho 2006
 Trovoada intensa na Madeira - Novembro 2006
 Um dia na Beira Litoral
 Vento e chuva forte - 16 Outubro 2006
 Vista de minha casa 22-02-2006


(actualizado a 21 de Julho de 2010)​


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2010 às 20:52)

*Índice*

*MeteoPT.com  Forum de Meteorologia  Fotografia e Video  Portugal *​


*2007*

 26 e 27 Dezembro 2007 Serra Estrela
 Acompanhamento do Mau Tempo (19/11 -22/11)
 Arco-íris duplo em Moura
 Brunheiro & Nevoeiro - Chaves
 Caldas da Rainha - Foz do Arelho - 24/05/2007
 Céus da Madeira
 Cheias em Alcântara (15/11/2006)
 Chuvas provocam derrocada no Norte da ilha
 Cirrus
 Covilha cidade neve...
 Cumulonimbus a SE do Porto - 1 de Abril 2007
 Frio em Bragança - 17 e 18/11/2007
 Frio, Neve e Geada 14-18 Dezembro 2007
 Geada e gelo
 Gelo: Bragança a congelar... Janeiro 2007
 Granizo a 2Km de Vila Nova de São Bento (Serpa) 5 de Maio 2007
 Halo no Algarve
 Macro de Geada + Floco de Neve
 Manhã cinzenta no Ribatejo - olha o cavalo ruço lá na lezíria!
 Mau Tempo - 30 Setembro a 3 Outubro 2007
 Neve - Dezembro de 2007 (Nogueira)
 Neve - Fevereiro de 2007
 Neve - Janeiro de 2007 (Nogueira)
 Neve Beira Baixa e Alentejo - 25 Janeiro 2007
 Neve e nevoeiro-Planalto Mirandês e Torre de Moncorvo
 Neve em Bragança - 18 Dezembro 2007
 Neve em Odivelas (serra da Amoreira) 28-1-2007
 Neve na Serra da Estrela (Nov. 2007)
 Neve Oeste 28 Janeiro 2007
 Neve Pico Ruivo (Madeira) Janeiro 2007
 Neve Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27 Janeiro 2007
 Nevoeiro invulgar - Funchal/Madeira - 11 Maio 2007
 Nevoeiro Persistente em dia de Reis
 Nuvens e Instabilidade - Covilhã 20 Maio 2007
 Nuvens Lisboa - 24 Maio 2007
 Oeiras - Video e fotografias de mau tempo
 Onda Frio 22 a 27/01/2007 - A imagem do nosso descontentamento
 Queda De Granizo/saraiva - Mira-sintra 19-02-2006
 Raio (!?) atinge Edifício Câmara de Redondo
 Rio Tâmega congelado em Chaves...
 Serra da Estrela dia 03/01/2007
 Serra da Estrela no dia de Páscoa 2007
 Serra da Estrela - 06/04/2007
 Tempo de Leste - Madeira
 Tipo de nuvem
 Tornado Tomar e Entroncamento
 Trovoada Covilhã 16 Fevereiro 2007
 Trovoadas e instabilidade de Abril 2007
 Trovoadas em Corroios
 Trovoada em Portugal (25-26 Agosto 2007)
 Trovoada em Portugal (10-15 Setembro 2007)
 Trovoada em Portugal (20 de Setembro 2007)
 Trovoadas em Sintra (2 de Abril) e Alentejo (1 de Abril)
 Vídeo Trovoada em Portugal



*2008*

 Aguaceiros e Trovoadas-Torre de Moncorvo_Agt08
 Algarve - Mar alteroso - 23 Fevereiro 2008
 Algumas Fotos De Fevereiro 2008
 Caçada a trovoadas em Reguengos de monsaraz
 Caçada dia 24 de Fevereiro de 08 na Arrábida
 Concurso Fotografia do Inst. de Meteorologia
 Ericeira 1 Janeiro 2008
 Especro da luz em cirrus
 Fotos várias Porto
 Gelo, geada, sincelo e neve 23 – 27 de Dezembro
 Imagens no Rio Tejo - 2 Janeiro 2008
 Manteigas, Serra da Estrela – 2008/03/22
 Mar revolto, 4 de Janeiro de 2008
 Mar revolto - Algarve
 Mau tempo e Inundações - 18 Fevereiro 2008
 Nevada na Nogueira – 4 de Fevereiro de 2008
 Nevão entre Castro Daire e Cinfães
 Neve - Castro Laboreiro - 13-01-2008
 Neve - Serra da Estrela - Loriga/Pedras Lavradas/Unhais da Serra
 Neve – Serra da Nogueira – 28 de Dezembro de 2008
 Neve Covilhã 27-12-2008
 Neve e Trovoada - Várzea da Serra/Tarouca - Páscoa 2008
 Neve em Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, «Joana» 27 Dez 2008
 Neve em Montalegre - 13 de Janeiro de 2008
 Neve na Covilhã - 2008/12/27
 Neve na Guarda (14 de Dezembro de 2008)
 Neve na Serra Amarela
 Neve Penhas da Saude - 27Dez2008
 Neve Serra Amarela / Serra do Gerês
 Neve Serra Estrela
 Neve Serra Estrela 2 Janeiro 2008
 Neve Serra Estrela - 3 Janeiro 2008
 Neve Serra Estrela 31 Outubro
 Nevoeiro na Serra de Sintra - 21-06-2008
 Nuvens...(Dia 20 de Fevereiro de 2008)
 Pelos céus da Madeira
 Penhas Douradas - Neve
 Pequena nevada do dia 11 de Janeiro - Serra da Nogueira
 Possiveis Tornados em Lagoa - Algarve (24/02/2008)
 Possível Tornado/Funnel Cloud visivel de Setúbal 21/02/08
 Queda de neve na Serra Amarela (1300m) - 30/03/2008
 Raio em arvore
 Raio ou Tornado???
 Região do Vale do Guadiana
 Rio Trancão 2 Dias depois da Grandes Cheias de 2008
 Serra da Boa Viagem -3 janeiro 2008
 Serra da Estrela (vista de cima) - Dezembro 2008
 Serra da Estrela - Penhas Douradas - Neve - 18_03_08
 Sincelo - São João da Pesqueira Dezembro 2008
 Sincelo em Mirandela - 26 Dezembro 2008
 Sotavento Severo (Eventos)
 Trovoada no noroeste do concelho de Vinhais - Bragança-28 Agosto 08




*Eventos em 2008 do MeteoPT.com *

 Sistema depressionário «Balduína» -16-20 Abril 2008
 «La dUlce Vita» 21 de Setembro 2008, Depressão Dulce
 «Depressão Esmeraldina» - 27 e 28 de Setembro 2008

 Neve, Granizo e Chuva - 28 Nov/1 Dez 2008 «Depressão Helena»
 A24 e A7
 Mammatus em Lisboa
 Neve Bouça dos Homens (Peneda-Gerês)
 Neve em Arouca (Serra da Freita) 
 Neve em Braga (Sameiro)
 Neve em Bragança
 Neve em Guimarães (Montanha da Penha) 
 Neve em Trancoso, Sanábria e Serra da Nogueira
 Neve em Várzea da Serra - Tarouca (Viseu)
 Neve Gralheira-Cinfães (Serra de Montemuro)
 Neve - Penhas Douradas - Serra da Estrela
 Neve Portalegre e Serra de S.Mamede 
 Neve Melgaço (Lamas de Mouro) 
 Neve na Covilhã 
 Neve na Guarda 
 Neve na Loriga (S.Estrela) 
 Neve no Gerês
 Neve no Marão 
 Neve no Soito (Sabugal)
 Shelf Cloud na Moita
 <<Depressão Helena>> Mini-Reportagem - 29 Nov/ 1 Dez

 Neve, Chuva, Vento e Mar agitado - Sist.Dep. <<Iolanda>> 13/14 Dezembro 2008


(actualizado a 21 de Julho de 2010)​


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2010 às 01:53)

*Re: Índices*

*Índice*

*MeteoPT.com  Forum de Meteorologia  Fotografia e Video  Portugal *​

*2009*

 A fúria do rio Alviela (25-1-2009)
 Alviela(1-2-2009)
 Aterragem complicada A310 nas Lajes/Açores
 Caçada em Moura 15-03-09
 Chuva - Montemor - 2/01/2009
 Concurso de Fotografia “EUROPHOTOMETEO'2009”
 Cumulunimbus tuba em Vila Chã de Sá
 Domingo Convectivo - Trovoadas no Alentejo 22 Março 2009
 Elvas - Geada, gelo e até alguma NEVE (9 e 10JAN2009)
 Enchente do Rio Almansor - Montemor ( 01-02-2009 )
 Estremoz 29.03.2009
 Estremoz, 28 de Junho de 2009 (Tempestade de Verão)
 Fotoreportagem Serra Estrela 08-02-2009
 Fotos de um Algarve seco
 fotos diversas
 Frio e Gelo em Corroios - 9 Janeiro 2009
 Frio em Bragança 5 a 11 de Janeiro de 2009
 Funnel Cloud em Coruche - 23 Maio 2009
 Geada e gelo em Aldeia de Santa Margarida
 Gelo no rio Sabor
 Ida a Bragança...
 Instabilidade convectiva, Lapa - Sernancelhe, 13, 14 e 15 Agosto 2009
 Instabilidade e Trovoadas 8/? Setembro 2009
 Instabilidade e Trovoadas 25 a 28 Setembro 2009
 Inundações no Grande Porto - 21/22 de Dezembro de 2009 
 Lagoa comprida gelada
 Liquidificação do solo tap. das merçês 28-12-2009
 Maçores fins de Setembro início de Outubro
 Mammatus em Viseu
 Mar revolto 2009-11-05
 Mau tempo em Corroios (Vento e chuva fortes) e inundações - dias 20.10 e 22.10
 Mau tempo em Corroios - Chuva, vento, trovoada e inundações - 23 Dez a 29 Dez 2009
 Montezinho - 5 Fevereiro 2009
 Multicell thunderstorm near Chaves 15 august 2009
 Neve e Gelo em Portugal - 9 e 10 Janeiro 2009
 Neve e gelo em Viseu (10-01-2009 - The day after)
 Neve em Bragança_13 de Janeiro de 2009
 Neve em Bragança_1 de Fevereiro de 2009
 Neve em Bragança_21 de Dezembro de 2009
 Nevão em Guimarães - 9 Janeiro 2009
 Neve em Torre de Moncorvo
 Neve em Viseu - 20.01.09
 Neve Gerês - Mata da Albergaria
 Neve na Covilhã - 9 Janeiro 2009
 Neve na Covilhã 2009-12-20
 Neve na ilha das Flores, Açores - 29.01.2009
 Neve na Madeira - Janeiro 2009
 Neve no Nordeste Transmontano (Vinhais) - Dezembro 2009
 Neve no Porto - 9 de Janeiro de 2009
 Neve P.N.Montezinho - 6 Fevereiro 2009
 Novo Vídeo Meteoalerta
 Nuvem... diferente...
 Nuvens - Fotos e video Madeira 30 Set. 2009
 Nuvens no Pico Ruivo - Time-lapse 29 Out. 2009
 Passeio à Sanabria (23/02/2009)
 Pista de Ski de Loriga e outras
 Portalegre - Nevão 10 Janeiro 2009
 Portos - Castro Laboreiro - Melgaço - 7 Fev 2009
 Possível Landspout Tornado no Alandroal - 09 Agosto 2009
 Praia da foz 23 de Novembro 2009
 Relampago
 Saraivada de 24 de Maio
 Seca em imagens - Portugal 2009
 Serra da Estrela (7-2-09)
 Serra da Estrela 11/02/09 a 13/02/09
 Serra da estrela- 24/02
 Serra de Montemuro 22/02/09
 Serra do Gêres - Montalegre e Pitões das Junias - 7/02/2009
 SouthStormProject - Caçadas
 Storm chase Meteoalerta Meteopt - 9 Maio 2009
 Sunday Stormy Sunday - Alentejo 13 Setembro 2009
 Time-lapse: cúmulo com incêndio por baixo
 Time Lapse Frente fria - Norte da Madeira: 10 Maio 2009
 Time lapse Meteoalerta
 Time Lapse Meteoalerta 01-07-09
 Trovoada Covilhã 07-10-2009
 Trovoada de Fim de Tarde - 25.03.2009
 Trovoada e chuva em Sintra
 Trovoada em Lisboa 28 de junho de 2009
 Trovoada em Torre de Moncorvo, 28/06/09
 Trovoada Lisboa 23 Dezembro 2009 Meteoalerta.com
 Trovoada na Madeira - 19 Julho 2009
 Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009




*Eventos em 2009 do MeteoPT.com *

 Chuva, Neve e Granizo - «Bóris» 20 Janeiro 2009
 Trombas Marinhas no Porto - 20 Janeiro 2009
 Neve Covilhã 20-01-2009
 Neve em Loriga - 20 Janeiro 2009
 Neve Portalegre 20.01.2009
 Vídeos: Seg. Especial - Depressão «Dina» e «Érica» 28 Jan/2 Fev 2009
 Meteoalerta depressão Erica
 Evento Depressão «Guida» - 21/24 Maio 2009 - Trovoadas generalizadas
 Caçada " Guida " MeteoAlerta 22 / 23 de Maio 2009
 Evento «Isabel» - Chuva, Vento e Trovoadas - 28 Setembro/8 Outubro 2009
 Fotos/Vídeo - Chuva, Vento, Ondulação forte - 12/17 Novembro 2009 - Evento «JÚLIA»
 Neve e granizo - 29 de Novembro 2009 (Evento «Lúcia»)
 Neve Serra da Estrela - 29/30 Novembro 2009
 Viagem a Bragança - Novembro 2009
 Frio e Neve 15/16 Dezembro 2009 (Evento Norberto)






(actualizado a 21 de Julho de 2010)​


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2010 às 02:39)

*Re: Índices*

*Índice*

*MeteoPT.com  Forum de Meteorologia  Fotografia e Video  Portugal *​


*2010*

 Arcus Shelf Cloud em Elvas - 17 Abril 2010 (Evento «Hermínia»)
 bela nuvem
 Caçada por Coruche - 17 Abril 2010
 Céu em fúria - Porto 15 Abril 2010 (Evento «Hermínia»)
 Cheias e ondulação forte em Aljezur
 Cheias em Aljezur - 14 e 15 de Fevereiro 2010
 Cheias em Póvoa de Santa Iria - Rio Tejo em Fevereiro 2010
 Cheia Ponte do Reguengo - Valada
 Evento convectivo - 16 Setembro 2010
 Festival eléctrico 21/22 Abril 2010
 Forte aparato eléctrico em Elvas - 16SET10
 Forte chuvada em Leiria 25/02/10
 Frio e neve - 12/13 de Fevereiro de 2010 
 Funnel Cloud em Rio de Mouro, Sintra 22/04/2010
 Instabilidade - 12 a 18/04 - Corroios
 Inversão Térmica no Norte da Madeira 02.Jun.2010
 Mammatus?
 Mammatus e actividade eléctrica - de mão dada
 Meteoalerta Trovoada 22 Abril 2010
 Nevada em Maio (Serra da Nogueira) - 13 Maio 2010
 Neve em Marvão (8/9 de Março de 2010)
 Neve em Torre de Moncorvo - 10 Jan 2010
 Neve na Serra de Santa Barbara (Ilha Terceira)
 Neve Serra da Estrela - 31 Janeiro 2010
 Nuvens Cruz do Campo- Cartaxo 09/01/2010
 Reguengo - Valada 01-01-2010 Cheia
 Reportagem Leiria mau tempo
 Serra da Estrela - 02 e 03 de Abril
 Temporal 27 Fevereiro 2010 - CARCAVELOS
 Trovoada em Armação de pêra 7/07/2010
 Trovoada Lisboa (23, Fevereiro, 2010)
 Trovoada no Alentejo em 21 de Abril de 2010
 Várzea da Serra, Páscoa Fria, 2010




*Eventos em 2010 do MeteoPT.com *

Frio e Neve 10 e 11 Janeiro 2010 - (Evento «Ana»)
 Neve - Arneirós, Lamego - 10/11 Janeiro de 2010
 Neve Covilhã 10 Janeiro 2010
 Neve Castelo Branco - 10 e 11 Janeiro 2010
 Neve Elvas - 10 Janeiro 2010
 Neve em Sobreira Formosa - Proença-a-Nova
 Vídeos RTP Notícias sobre o mau tempo (10.01.2010)


 Nevões do Carnaval 2009 - 15 Fevereiro 2010 (Evento «Deolinda»)
 Neve em Gralheira de Montemuro no Carnaval
 Neve Covilhã 15 Fevereiro 2010
 Neve no Sarzedo (Covilhã) em 15/02/2010
 Nevão Caramulo - 15 Fevereiro 2010
 Neve em Aldeia Velha (Sabugal)-15/02/2010 


 Instabilidade Convectiva - Abril 2010 (Evento «Hermínia»)

 Evento de Vento e Chuva Forte 3/10/2010 

(actualizado a 21 de Julho de 2010)​


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2010 às 21:16)

*Índice*

*MeteoPT.com  Forum de Meteorologia  Fotografia e Video  Portugal *​


*OUTROS*

 A serra da estrela do Antigamente
 Astroarte
 Cheias em Chaves
 Fenómenos ópticos atmosféricos
 Fotografia de nuvens
 Imagens de Neve
 Imagens ou videos de tornados ou trombas de água
 Incêndios em Chaves
 Inverno vs Verão
 Leiria com Neve
 Lisboa com neve
 Nevão no Sarzedo (Covilhã) em 11/02/1991
 Neve em Braga
 Neve em Chaves
 Neve em Chaves - 1987
 Neve em Bragança - Fotos dos anos 70
 Neve no Alentejo
 Neve no Porto
 Neve no Porto Santo ???
 Vídeos e Imagens de Trovoadas em Portugal


(actualizado a 21 de Julho de 2010)​


----------

